

Sorry, kids, no jobs here - abalashov
http://www.thenation.com/article/154478/sorry-kids-no-jobs-here

======
hga
An epic failure with not a word about the recent minimum wage increases, e.g.
10% last summer
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fair_Minimum_Wage_Act_of_2007>). A very bad
thing to do in a deflationary period.

